
Quack Overflow - What's with the duck? - ourmandave
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/365370/whats-with-the-duck
======
warent
I hope this is an early April fools joke. I just saw it too. And if I say "No
I don't have a microphone" it still asks me to speak.

------
ColinWright
Oh, for duck's sake ...

I'm going to have to go dark for the next 48 hours or so to avoid the inanity
people think is funny, and quite simply isn't. Still, I suppose an enforced
break from the internet once a year isn't a bad thing.

------
kl65us
Wait some time and you'll get a duck's answer by voice + explanation in pop
up's content.

